# Golden in Austin, TX



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AshleyP*

AshleyP

When you emld. Gold Ribbon did you include the link to this Golden?
If not, can you send to them, again.
I tried finding him and I can't!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like a beautiful and wonderful boy. Hope his family finds him, if not, someone is going to be very lucky to have this boy.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

There is no link to him yet because he is still on "hold"... don't know how long that lasts  I did tell them though that he is there, just not on the site yet.


----------

